# Win XP Prof von USB Stick booten



## eYe (13 Oktober 2008)

Moin,

im Zeitalter der "riesen" USB Sticks mit 16GByte Speicher und mehr streben wir die Überlegung an einen USB Stick mit kompletten Windows XP Prof, Step7, WinCC Flex, etc zu bespielen.

Das Ganze soll natürlich bootfähigsein, so das jeder der ein Siemens Projekt anfaßt sich einfach den Stick schnappt und dann auf seinem eigenem Rechner damit arbeiten kann.

Wir haben das Ganze nun erst einmal mit Linux realisiert und lassen Windows als Emulation laufen. Allerdings ist das Ganze recht langsam, was wohl an der Emulation aber größtenteils am USB Stick (Lesen: 20MB/s, Schreiben 12MB/s) liegt?

Wollen nun noch einmal probieren das Ganze ohne Linux zum laufen zu bringen. (http://www.netzwelt.de/news/74014-windows-xp-vom-usb-stick-starten.html)
Ist aber nur eine abgespeckte Version und wer weiß ob Siemens darauf läuft?


Aber eventuell hat hier ja schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gesammelt und kann etwas empfehlen?

Anforderungen:
- Externes booten von Windows XP Prof. mit installiertem Step7 und WinCC Flex
- Sollte auf jedem Standardrechner laufen
- Möglichst keine Externe Stromversorgung für das Bootmedium


----------



## der_iwan (13 Oktober 2008)

*Definiere*

bitte Standardrechner.


----------



## eYe (13 Oktober 2008)

Öhm...

ein PC mit Grafikkarte, HD, usw 

Halt was heutztage ganz normal im Handel erhältlich ist.
Und um es noch etwas einzuschränken, alle Rechner auf denen Step7 und Wincc Flex drauf läuft...


----------



## funkdoc (21 Oktober 2008)

hallo eye

das funktioniert nicht so einfach. du benötigst ja alle geräteschnittstellen und adressbelegungen eines pc's. daher wirds schwierig da für verschiedene rechner da was zu basteln.

es könnte aber klappen, wenn die hardware bei zb. firmenlaptops gleich ist...
hier mal meine idee

zuerst solltest du dir mal eine FAT32 partition mit 15GB auf deiner festplatte anlegen. am besten macht man das ganze mit bootmanager tools oder sonst irgendwelcher partitionsverwaltung. dann installiert man windowsxp drauf (noch auf der eigen festplatte). nach getaner arbeit mit der software installation zieht man die partition auf den stick und macht sie bootable.

so für alle pc's sehe ich keine chancen.

grüsse


----------



## Username1 (10 November 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hab vlt nen tipp für dich: google mal nach "BartPE" 
es funktioniert ungefähr so: du nimmst von einem rechner sämtliche treiber, die Windoof zum booten und laufen benötigt. dabei kannst du soviele treiber einfügen wie du willst. also auch wie ich zb alle gängigen grafikkarten, netzwerkkarten etc.  dann kannst du verschiedene programme einfügen (klingt einfacher als es tatsächlich ist!).  dann startest du dieses "Tool/programm" und dieses macht dir dann eine boot-CD oder einen boot-Stick. 
Ich hab das mal ausprobiert, um kaputte oder defekte Rechner auf unseren Anlagen von Vieren zu befreien und was viel wichtiger ist, die Festplatten nach der Abnahme zu klonen und zu sichern. Dazu hab ich zb Acronis True Image eingebunden in meine "pocket-Windoof".
ich hab dafür so ca. 2 wochen arbeit reingesteckt und jetzt eine echt vielseitig brauchbare CD erstellt. 
Allerdings kann ich natürlich auf dieser CD keine andere programme installieren... also windows von der CD starten und dann irgendein programm installieren wie man es von windows gewohn wäre. - ist aber auch irgendwie logisch, da das windows dann auf der CD ist und du die nicht so einfach ändern kannst. 
Ob und wie sich das bei einem Stick verhält, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## HeizDuese (10 November 2008)

Ein Problem dürfte sein, dass Windows (sofern man es mit den Lizenzen ernst meint) - jedesmal bei geändeter Hardware (dürfte bei unterschiedlichen PC's der Fall sein) immer eine neue Aktivierung machen möchte - ist doch unpraktikabel, oder?


----------



## vierlagig (10 November 2008)

der stick mit dem xp drauf dürfte eine mittlere lebenserwartung von 60 tagen haben ... das wäre mir persönlich zu wenig


----------



## Ralle (10 November 2008)

HeizDuese schrieb:


> Ein Problem dürfte sein, dass Windows (sofern man es mit den Lizenzen ernst meint) - jedesmal bei geändeter Hardware (dürfte bei unterschiedlichen PC's der Fall sein) immer eine neue Aktivierung machen möchte - ist doch unpraktikabel, oder?



Da bietet sich eine VM ja eher an. 
Ich hab Parallels auf dem Mac laufen, darin WinXP, Step7, WinCCFlex etc.
Habs gerade mal testweise auf dem Laptop installiert, die Migration ging, bis auf eine Kleinigkeit, komplett durch, keine neue Aktivierung nötig und m.E. nach immer noch recht fix. Allerdings hab ich es noch nicht mit WinCCFlex getestet. Das Image mit der ganzen Siemens-Soft ist einfach im Moment zu groß für den Restspeicher auf der Laptop-Festplatte.


----------



## HeizDuese (11 November 2008)

VM ist schon gut - noch !

Wenn sich Vista oder Windows 7 mal durchgesetzt haben, wird es auf 32-bit-Maschinen schwieriger VM ordentlich zum laufen zu bringen (max. 3 GB Arbeitsspeicher, von denen Vista ja bis zu 1,5 GB nach dem starten belegt).


----------



## sue port (10 Dezember 2008)

schau mal hier:
http://www.winusb.de/


----------

